# HO flours on strip light



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

i just change my 20 watt flours to a HO 40 watt flours (an old reef lite flours that i use to have)and used the same reg strip light that comes with the tank. now, would that make a difference.would it give 40 watts. i know the ballast affects the output; but, i dont know if it can carry a 40 watt. what do you guys think.


----------



## Synapse (Mar 9, 2004)

What type of ballast is it?

Magnetic?

or

Electronic?


the first one "could" endure the load the secound will probably not last long.


----------



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

dont know man.. it came with aqua glass strip light.


----------



## Synapse (Mar 9, 2004)

Perhaps you should invest on a new Ballast to drive your 40w HO


----------



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

what kind and how much?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

One suited for the lamp you plan to drive. You can look up Workhorse ballasts for example, they have plenty of different ones. Placing a HO bulb on a NO ballast will not increase the light, the opposite would which is considered ODNO (Over Driving NO). Do you have a starter in the hood? If so then it's a magnetic ballast and you certainly don't want to try the HO bulb, if instead you have an electronic ballast, you shouldn't cause any damage by trying this.

The cheapest solution would be to get an electronic ballast made to run 2x32W T8 tubes and wire them up to run a single tube. You'll then be pushing 64W through the HO 40W bulb. This would put out a nice amount of light. Otherwise you can try a single electronic T12 F40 ballast to run the bulb at it's rated power output.

You can see a photo of the ballast I used to OD my lights, just a regular home depot ballast, cost less than $20 and very easy to wire up.
http://www.gpodio.com/overdrive_twin_strip.asp

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------

